# Updated photos of bubs



## Aquila5 (Apr 12, 2012)

Litter 1:









Litter 2:









Litter 3:


----------



## kittygirl991 (Sep 16, 2011)

I love litter 2 and 3! In litter 3 is that devon rex coats?


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

I'm in love with litter 1. And the lovely wavy coated ones. Oh sigh.


----------



## mousery_girl (Nov 13, 2011)

i want a curly coat!!!


----------



## Aquila5 (Apr 12, 2012)

Thanks guys  I really happy with these little ones.

Litter 1: was white tiger brindle (M) x ginger brindle (F)

Litter 2: black long haired rex (M) x ginger and white long haired (F)

Litter 3: black long haired rex (M) x fawn (?) short hair rex (F)

Bubs from litter 2 and 3 are either long hair or long hair rex  Not sure what a 'devon rex' is? I'll look it up  bubs are more grey than mum, who is more fawn (?) in colour?


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Devon Rex is a breed of cat, with fur like wavy like a rex, but with a really short coat, like a fuzzy. Sort of.


----------



## kittygirl991 (Sep 16, 2011)

Yeah thats what I meant, rex coat XP Its just I have 2 devon rex cats and they have the same wavy fur, I also used to have a rex male mouse if I remember correctly :3


----------

